# Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er



## Kochtoppangler (1. November 2005)

Moinsen

Ich weiß Gerätefragen sind immer nervig , und Fragen nach guten Spinnrollen gabs auch schon tausende aber ich konnte leider nicht ganz die Antworten auf meine Frage finden .

Also ich wollte mir eine Rolle zum Meerforellenfischen kaufen , die auch keine probleme mit dünner geflochtener hat .Nach reichlicher Recherche ist meine Wahl auf die Red oder Blue Arc von Spro bzw. die Ryobi Zauber gefallen .

Hätte nun aber folgende Fragen :

Nun bin ich mir aber absolut nicht sicher obs lieber eine 300er oder eine 400er sein soll . Hatte die Rolle nähmlich noch nie in der Hand, denn bei den Händlern hier in der nähe hab ich sie noch nicht gesehen ...
Was würdet ihr empfehlen ?

Und 2tens worin Unterscheinden sich die 3 Rollen Red Arc 10000er , Blue Arc 9000er und Ryobi Zauber ?
Zwischen der red und Blue ist ja ein recht ordentlicher Preisunterschied , von den beschreibungen her ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen den 3 Rollen das die Red 9+1 Kugellager hat und die Blue und die Zauber 8+1 ;+


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Ich kann Dir die RedArc empfehlen. Ich habe die 10400 als Spinnrolle im Einsatz und könnte mir jedesmal ein 2. Loch in den Allerwertesten freuen #6#6#6..... Endgeile Schnurverlegung bei Geflecht und ein super Lauf!!! Neben meiner Penn Slammer360 die beste Rolle, die ich bislang hatte!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Joa das ist eigentlich auch mein Favorit ... Wär von der Gummitanke nicht die Nachricht gekommen das die erst ab Januar wieder lieferbar ist , hätt ich die Frage hier auch nicht gestellt ...
und bei der Catch-company soll die red glatt 20 € mehr kosten ...


----------



## Kalex (1. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Dir die RedArc empfehlen. Ich habe die 10400 als Spinnrolle im Einsatz und könnte mir jedesmal ein 2. Loch in den Allerwertesten freuen #6#6#6..... Endgeile Schnurverlegung bei Geflecht und ein super Lauf!!! Neben meiner Penn Slammer360 die beste Rolle, die ich bislang hatte!



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe die RedArc 10400er. Macht nach 2 Einsätzen auf MeFo und einigen Hechten im Süsswasser einen genialen Eindruck.
Bin auf jedenfall sehr begeistert von dem Ding. Aber noch ist sie neu...


----------



## holzi70 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hallo Kochtoppangler,

ich habe mir die Red Arc 4000 diese Woche bei unserem Händler gekauft und muss sagen, dass ist ein geniales Teil, zumal er im Moment eine Sonderaktion laufen hat in seinem Online Shop. Werde dir die Page mal per PN schicken.

Bis denne Holzi.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Super riesen dankeschön Holzi !
Hab mir die Rolle sofort bestellt hoffentlich is sie noch nicht ausverkauft#t 

Was mir noch sorgen macht ist das in der Überschrift zwar 10400er steht aber in der Beschreibung von der 300er die rede ist ... Naja hab nochma ausdrücklich gesdagt das ich die 400er haben will .


----------



## holzi70 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Kein Problem,
ich denke mal falls die 4000 ausverkauft sein sollte, würde es doch bestimmt auch die 3000 tun. Diese fasst 150 m 0,28er. wenn du eh Geflochtene drauf machst, wirst du auch bei der 3000 genug Schnurreserven haben.vom Gewicht her scheinen sich beide nichts zu geben. Ich habe eben meine 4000 mal gewogen (313 gr.). Lt. Artikelbeschreibung wiegt die 3000 300gr.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, egel mit welcher Rolle.:m :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Joa stimmt aber andererseits ne größere Rolle ist denk ich mal auch etwas stabiler ... Wobei bei dem geringen gewichtsunterschied fast die Frage aufkommt ob das nicht eventuell nur andere Spulen sind ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Jippiiii Rolle ist da ! 
Gut das ich die 10400 er bestellt hab die wirkt schon recht klein #c 
Muss nur leider noch 3 Wochen bis zum ersten test warten bekomm das Teil ja zum Geburtstach geschenkt :c 

Einziges Minus find ich dieses Verhüterli für den Winter ...
Das sieht irgendwie so aus wie billiger Schrumpfschlauch

Achja Kann mir zufällig wer sagen wozu diese kleinen Plastikscheiben sind ?!?!

Und ists normal das bei der 10400er ne Matchspule als ersatztspule dabei ist ?!?!
Glaub nicht aber bin am überlegen ob man die nicht zum Fischen mit dünner geflochtener gebrauchen kann denn könnt man die Mono Unterfütterung weglassen |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunni77 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hallo



> Glaub nicht aber bin am überlegen ob man die nicht zum Fischen mit dünner geflochtener gebrauchen kann denn könnt man die Mono Unterfütterung weglassen |kopfkrat


 
Das geht sogar ganz sicher, wenn das Geflecht so dünn ist, das du genügend Schnur drauf bekommst.

Gruß


----------



## Schweißsocke (5. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Achja Kann mir zufällig wer sagen wozu diese kleinen Plastikscheiben sind ?!?!



Mit den Plastikscheiben kann man die Schnurwicklung optimieren. Sie werden unter die Spule gelegt, je nachdem wie viele man verwendet, entsteht dann einw mehr oder weniger konische Wicklung. Da muss man einfach mal ein bischen probieren, womit man am besten zurechtkommt. Bei Schnüren unter 0,20 (meine Geflochtene) habe ich eine Scheibe untergelegt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Da soll ne 0,07er geflochtene rauf dafür davon dürft ich auf die Matchspule genug bekommen .

Zu den Scheiben : Wenn ich also mit der 0,07er Fische brauch ich ne andere Anzahl von Scheiben wie z.B. mit ner 0,15er , damit die Rolle optimal aufspult , versteh ich das jetzt richtig ?
Woran erkenne ich denn das ich die richtige Anzahl drunter habe ?!?!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Also ich hab auf der 10400er ne 12er Powerline und hab keine Scheibe extra druntergelegt. Die Verlegung ist mit der Standartanzahl der Scheiben PERFEKT! Alles schön gleichmäßig!


----------



## Kalex (8. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

|kopfkrat 
Bei mir waren weder Scheiben dabei, noch habe ich eine Matchspule mitbekommen. War eine normale Alu-Ersatzspule dabei. Die selbe die auch schon drauf war.


----------



## Die Gummitanke (19. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@kochtoppangler: Dann hast Du eine Red Arc 10401 Match bekommen, da ist eine normale Spule und eine Matchspule dabei.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. November 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Jo hab ich mittlerweile auch schon mit dem Händler abgeklärt . Das ist die
10401 Match . Ich denke aber mal das auf die Matchspule mindestens 150 m von meiner 0,07er Powerline passen und das dürft ja mehr als ausreichen deshalb behalte ich die Matchspule   =)


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Aber noch ist sie neu...



Super kann mich mal selbst zitieren. Ich hatte da schon so eine Ahnung.
Habe die RedArc nun 4 mal im Meer gefischt. Gesteren ist mir der Rollenbügel auseinander geflogen. Sieht klar nach Überlastung aus. Die Rolle der 1000 Würfe ist das wohl doch nicht. An der Arritierung wo der Bügel zurückklappt, ist irgendwas gebrochen und der Bügel viel von der Rolle ab. Natürlich nach einen 200m Wurf bei der ersten Kurbelumdrehung.
Die geflochtene habe ich dann mit der Hand gerettet. Musste ich auch, da meine Rute 1 MInute später beim Versuch den Hänger der dadurch entstand zu lösen, in 3 handlich Teile zerbrach.:c  Übrigens auch eine von Spro!
Trotz Monofiler als Vorfach. Einfach weggebrochen!
Fazit: Rolle im Arsch, Rute gebrochen, nie mehr Spro zum Mefo fischen!!!! 

Toller Tag#q


----------



## NilsS (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Oh oh ... war wohl doch an der Schmerzgrenze der Rolle.

Naja ich bin mal gespannt auf meine 10400er. Habe gestern, nach etwas rumtelefonieren, noch eine ergattern können. Vielleicht ist sie Samstag ja schon da *hoff* |rolleyes 

Wollte die eigentlich auch fürs Mefo-Angeln benutzen, wobei ich auch sehr gespannt bin auf die Salzwasserverträglichkeit. Regelmässige Pflege hin oder her, das Material altert schon ganz gut.

Grüsse,
Nils. #h


----------



## detlefb (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Musste ich auch, da meine Rute 1 MInute später beim Versuch den Hänger der dadurch entstand zu lösen, in 3 handlich Teile zerbrach.



Da hat aber vermutlich jemand ganz viel Kraft gehabt. Könnte es sein das die Rolle bei den drei voran gegangen Touren einem ähnlichen Stress ausgesetzt war.
In diesem Fall würde mich ein solcher Schaden an der Rolle nicht wundern.....


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hallo Nils,
von der Laufeigenschaft, Schnurverlegung etc. bin ich nach wie vor überzeugt. Aber das ständige Bügel auf, Bügel zu konnte diese wohl nicht ab. Hoffe das war nur ein Montagsgerät. Es fing an mit einem leisen knacken beim kurbeln. 3 Würfe später war es dann so weit.
Hoffe Du hast mehr glück mit deiner. 

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hallo Detlef,
ich wusste das solche Argumente kommen würden. Deshalb habe ich dazu geschrieben, das ich Monovorfach drauf hatte. 25er. Wenn eine Rute beim Hänger lösen eher bricht als die Mono reißt, tja sorry, ich weiß nicht ob das dann unsachgemäße Behandlung ist. Und ich kann dir versichern, meinem Gerät habe ich keinen Stress ausgesetz, da ich bis dahin nur einen Hänger hatte und den löse ich auch niemals mit Gewalt. Auch nicht in vorhergehenden Touren.
Wäre das der Fall wäre ich nicht so sauer auf dieses Gerät.


----------



## Trolldoc (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich nach einen 200m Wurf bei der ersten Kurbelumdrehung.


 
Donnerwetter 200m?!?! mir wurde schon unterstellt, dass ich nicht in der lage bin 100m zu werfen|rolleyes .
Ich hoffe Du hast den Bügel per Hand umgelegt? Da weisen ja in letzter Zeit sogar alle Hersteller drauf hin, aber wenn auch nicht, kann das ja irgendwie nicht angehen..bei dem Preis sollte man doch eine gute Qualität erwarten.
Hoffe Du bekommst Sie ersetzt.

Mal ein andere Frage: Hält die Red Arc mit der Quantum Cabo mit oder ist sie sogar besser?


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Naja weißt ja wie wir Angler sind. Es kam mir jedenfalls vor wie 200m|rolleyes
Den Bügel lege ich immer mit der Hand um, das habe ich so im Wurfablauf drin. 
Da ich die Cabo auch schon gefischt habe, würde ich sagen die spielt schon in einer anderen Liga. Vor allem was Verarbeitung angeht.
Mit billigeren Quantums (Timag Energy) habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## melis (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Cabo ist doch deutlich besser weil stabiler fürs Meer, habe beide. Aber zum spinnen ist die Redarc perfekt.


----------



## detlefb (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@ Kalex,

weißt du wenn man sowas liest und dann noch so sieht was häufig beim Tackle-Dealer zur Reparatur angeschleppt wird,(Ich bin oft in der Tanke) kommt solche Gedanken automatisch auf. 
Selbst ne gute 25er Mono hat schon ne enorme Tragfähigkeit.
Bei entsprechender ungünstiger Krafteinwirkung kannst du schon was an Rute oder Rolle schrotten.
Ich wollte das auch nicht unterstellen sondern hinterfragen.:m


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@detlef
Nee schon klar. Bin ja selbst auch immer wieder verwundert über manche Leute wie die Ihre Hänger lösen. 
Bei mir war es definitiv Materialermüdung oder ähnliches. Die Rute war auch nicht alt. Mal sehen was mein Händler dazu sagt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Also ich kann ne normale Spinnstange auch mit ner 20er Mono schon zerbrechen ...
Aber wer reißt denn n Hänger auch über die Rute ab ?!?!


----------



## sunny (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@Kalex

Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie du den Hänger lösen wolltest. Wie Detlef schon schreibt bei ungünstinger Krafteinwirkung geht das mit dem Schrotten ratz fatz. 

Ist meinem Kumpel auch beim Mefoblinkern passiert. Da hat er so'n Krautteppich gefangen und als er den kurz vor den Füßen zu sich ranziehen wollte, hat die Rute das Weite gesucht, sprich sie ist durchgebrochen. Und die war auch recht neu.

Das mit der Rolle finde ich aber auch nicht gerade prall. Für den Preis sollte man schon nen büschen mehr erwarten können.


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hänger löse ich in dem ich dran ziehe. Natürlich erst mit gehobener Rute, wenn ich merke der hängt richtig, ziehe ich mit gerader Rute, meist mit der Schnur um den Arm gewickelt. Wollte doch nur sagen das die RedArc nach 4x benutzen zu Bruch gegangen ist. Und das ohne Gewalt!!!!! Einfach nur beim fischen.#:


----------



## sunny (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Hänger löse ich in dem ich dran ziehe.



:q :q :q . Ach, dass ja man ne interessante Methode.




			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich erst mit gehobener Rute, wenn ich merke der hängt richtig, ziehe ich mit gerader Rute, meist mit der Schnur um den Arm gewickelt.



Hast du es diesmal nicht gemerkt oder wieso ist dann deine Rute in drei Teile gebrochen|kopfkrat  ? 




			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte doch nur sagen das die RedArc nach 4x benutzen zu Bruch gegangen ist. Und das ohne Gewalt!!!!! Einfach nur beim fischen.#:



Alter Schwede, die wirst du doch wohl bei deinem Dealer umgetauscht bekommen. Alles andere wäre ja ne Frechheit.


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Ziehen funktioniert!:q 
Ich denke das ich beides problemlos umgetauscht bekomme.
Die Rolle ist ein klarer Materialfehler.
Die Rute ist so glatt gebrochen, das man mir da auch keinen falschen Umgang mit andichten kann. Wäre das brutal gewesen, wäre diese bestimmt gesplittert. Ich bin gespannt. Nur das Vertrauen in die Rolle ist weg.


----------



## sunny (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das Vertrauen in die Rolle ist weg.



Dann leg 15-20,00 Euronen drauf und nimm die Shimano Techium 4000 FA. Kann ich nur empfehlen#6 .


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Witzig, genau das habe ich vor!
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## heinzrch (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@Kalex: gib der "roten" noch ne  Chance, du kriegst ja eh auf Garantie ne neue(falls die wegen der Garantie rumzicken, wäre die Sache mit Spro für mich eh erledigt)


----------



## detlefb (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> @Kalex: gib der "roten" noch ne  Chance, du kriegst ja eh auf Garantie ne neue(falls die wegen der Garantie rumzicken, wäre die Sache mit Spro für mich eh erledigt)


Sehe ich auch so. Die Rolle ist hier in HH fast Kult.
So viele Boardies können sich nicht irren.


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Danke Junx! Ihr macht mir Mut. Ich denke ich werde gleich eine neue mitbekommen, aber ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer. Allerdings weiß ich das mein Händler nicht mit Shimano kann. Deshalb ist das wahrscheinlich der schnellste Weg wieder fischen zu können. O.k. Ihr habt Recht jeder verdient eine 2. Chance.


----------



## heinzrch (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

wenn der Händler gut ist (so wie meiner #6 ) gibt er dir gleich ne neue Rolle mit....
Ach ja: du hast aber wirklich nicht versucht, nen Hänger über die Rolle zu lösen ? - Ich wundere mich immer über solche Barbaren.


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Ich sage es jetzt zum letzten mal. Die RedArc ist bei mir kaputt gegangen ohne Krafteinwirkung, ohne brutales Reißen, ohne einen Hänger über die Rolle zu lösen. Einfach nur beim einkurbeln. Warum glaubt mir den Niemand.
ICH KANN ANGELN!!!!


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> ICH KANN ANGELN!!!!



|bla: |bla: Na klar kannst du das :q .

Dann lass mal hören, ob es mit dem Umtausch geklappt hat und wie die Rolle ihre 2. Chance in der Praxis genutzt hat.

Ich hoffe, du wirst nicht enttäuscht#6 .


----------



## NilsS (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> |bla: |bla: Na klar kannst du das :q .


 
*gg* |supergri .... 

@Kalex: solls denn dann wieder eine RedArc werden oder hast du etwas anderes im Auge ? Shimano ?
Ist nur die Frage, ob dein Händler ne RedArc noch unter der Ladentheke hat, so für alle Fälle |rolleyes ...

guten Morgen übrigens,

Nils. #h


----------



## Kalex (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Moin moin,
Ja das mit "unter der Ladentheke" könnte ein Problem werden. Musste auf diese schon lange warten. Morgen werde ich Sie umtauschen. Ich werde berichten. Ich würde der RedArc gern noch eine 2. Chnace geben aber wenn mein Händler darauf eingeht mir statt dessen eine Technium zu bestellen, werde ich nicht nein sagen. Ich will endlich eine Rolle haben die ich zumindest mal eine Mefo Saison ohne Probleme durchfischen kann. Das ist mir noch nie gelungen. Ich weiß schon wie es abgehen wird. Die RedArc ist nicht auf Lager, mit Shomano will er nichts zu tun haben, weil schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, statt dessen bietet er mir eine neue von Balzer an. Angeblich Salzwasser beständig usw. Ich weiß aber leider den Namen nicht mehr. Hatte die mal in der hand, aber da machen alle einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## NilsS (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Tja, so wirds wohl laufen. Naja, hab die Technium 2500 FA seit ein paar Monaten zum normalen Spinnfischen. Ich denke die ist aber einen Tick zu klein für Mefos. Daher der Test jetzt mal mit der RedArc 10400. Mal sehen, wer sich besser schlägt von beiden . Ansonsten hätt ich auch wieder zur 4000er Technium tendiert.

Was mir bei der Technium aufgefallen ist, nach mehreren Würfen klappt mit zunehmender Häufigkeit der Schnurfangbügel während der Beschleunigungsphase beim Wurf um. Wenn man mit nem Kreuzschlitz die Schraube am Fangbügel aber nachzieht, dann gehts wieder.

Nix ist perfekt |uhoh: ....

Grüsse,
Nils. #h


----------



## Kalex (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Das hat mir ein Kollege am Strand auch erzählt. Der war ziemlich sauer deswegen, da er wohl schon den einen oder anderen Köder dadurch abgerissen hat.


----------



## NilsS (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat mir ein Kollege am Strand auch erzählt. Der war ziemlich sauer deswegen, da er wohl schon den einen oder anderen Köder dadurch abgerissen hat.


 
Jo, sollte man beachten, wenn man die 200m Marke anpeilt :q :q :q :q  ...  


Noch eine Sache,  die mir eben einfiel. Ich meine hier gab es mal einen Thread, da wurde was zu den Kugellagern angemerkt. Irgendwo an der Technium kann man da eins nachrüsten. Kosten ca 15€. Naja, obs was bringt weiss ich nicht, ich habs nicht gemacht.
Bin eh der Auffassung, eine gute Rolle schaffts auch mit weniger als 3+ Kugellagern #6 

Grüsse,
Nils. #h


----------



## Kalex (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, sollte man beachten, wenn man die 200m Marke anpeilt :q :q :q :q  ...
> 
> Genau, genau...
> 
> ...


----------



## Christian 78 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hallo Kochtopfangler,

ich hatte die Spro Red Arc auch schon in der Hand weil ich auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Alternative zu den bewährten aber sehr teuren Modellen von Shimano und Daiwa war. Sie läuft gut und die Schnurverlegung ist auch nicht schlecht.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sie kurz darauf gekauft. Tja nach ca. 10 einsätzen im Salzwasser ( ein Vollbad inbegriffen ) hat die Rolle jetzt nur noch Schrottwert. Obwohl er die Rolle nach dem Kontakt mit Salzwasser ausgespült hat und mit Fett und WD 40 bearbeitet sind die Lager durch.

Mein Tipp wenn du was wirklich Gutes halbwegs Bezahlbares suchst kauf dir nen Auslaufmodell von Daiwa ( Capricorne etc. ) Die haben 1a Lager .

Die Modelle Laufen zwar nicht so Ruhig weil sie nicht mit 25 Billiglagern vollgestopft sind ( Es sei denn du gibst richtig Geld aus ) Aber sie laufen und laufen und laufen. 

Mfg Christian


----------



## Kalex (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Oje das klingt nicht gut.
Hat schon jemand mehr als 10 Einsätze mit der RedArc im Salzwasser geschafft?


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Christian 78 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bekannter von mir hat sie kurz darauf gekauft. Tja nach ca. 10 einsätzen im Salzwasser ( ein Vollbad inbegriffen ) hat die Rolle jetzt nur noch Schrottwert. Obwohl er die Rolle nach dem Kontakt mit Salzwasser ausgespült hat und mit Fett und WD 40 bearbeitet sind die Lager durch.
> Mfg Christian



Das wirft aber kein gutes Bild auf die "Kultrolle"#d . 

Also ich hatte mit meiner Technium noch überhaupt keine Probs#6 , auch nicht mit dem Bügel. Und die Rolle hat schon mehr als ein Vollbad genommen bzw. mehr als 10 Einsätze hinter sich.


----------



## NilsS (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte mit meiner Technium noch überhaupt keine Probs#6 , auch nicht mit dem Bügel. Und die Rolle hat schon mehr als ein Vollbad genommen.


 
Du sollst damit ja auch werfen und nicht in der Badewanne spielen. :q :q :q ...  

Grüsse,
Nils. #h


----------



## Kalex (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Die am meisten gefischte Rolle beim MeFo fischen ist hier im Board die Technium. Finde das schon sehr aussagekräftig.
Habe mal gesearched. Die Rolle die mein Händler mir schon mal angeboten hatte, war die Balzer Matrix Blue Metall 1040.
Hat schon mal jemand was davon gehört? Angeblich Salzwasser resistent.


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst damit ja auch werfen und nicht in der Badewanne spielen. :q :q :q ...
> 
> Grüsse,
> Nils. #h



Toll, dass erzähltst'e mir jetzt|uhoh:  . Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, warum der Bügel so gewellt ist . Aber gut riechen tut sie:q .


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@Kalex

Die Rolle kenn ich leider nicht. Was soll die denn kosten? Und die Aussage salzwasserresistent würde ich mit ganz großer Vorsichtig genießen.


----------



## Kalex (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Soll um die 75 Eurone kosten. Hier mal ein Link dazu: http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33_37&products_id=3292
Hoffe ich darf das hier reinstellen?!


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Zumindest findest du die Rolle im Dunkeln wieder :q . 

Ich persönlich mag lieber Rollen, wo der Griff parallel zu Spulenachse ist und nicht quer. Ist aber Geschmackssache. 

Und ganz leicht ist die Rolle auch nicht. Gerade beim Spinnfischen sollte man nach Möglichkeit jedes Gramm sparen. Macht sich am Ende eines Tages bemerkbar.


----------



## Kalex (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Guter Einwand! Aber gegenüber der Technium sind es nur 40g. Gegenüber der RedArc allerdings 110g. Das merkt man schon.


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Einwand! Aber gegenüber der Technium sind es nur 40g. Gegenüber der RedArc allerdings 110g. Das merkt man schon.



Also Technium gegen RedArc 150 gr. Junge, Junge, dat nen Happen.
Dann evtl. noch nen paar Gramm bei der Rute, da bist du dann schon bei 200 gr. aufwärts.


----------



## melis (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir bei der Technium aufgefallen ist, nach mehreren Würfen klappt mit zunehmender Häufigkeit der Schnurfangbügel während der Beschleunigungsphase beim Wurf um. Wenn man mit nem Kreuzschlitz die Schraube am Fangbügel aber nachzieht, dann gehts wieder.
> 
> Nix ist perfekt |uhoh: ....
> 
> ...


 
Das liegt an der 2500er die ist zu klein für Gewaltwürfe. Da muss schon die 4000er sein.


----------



## NilsS (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt an der 2500er die ist zu klein für Gewaltwürfe. Da muss schon die 4000er sein.


 
hihi, so kann man das natürlich auch sehen. 
Allerdings ist das willkürlich passiert und nicht nur bei Würfen mit "Gewalt". Es lag ja auch eher an der Schraube, die am Bügel ist. Ein bischen angezogen und gut wars wieder für die nächsten 100 Würfe oder so.

Naja. Wenn mans weiss, kann man sich drauf einstellen |rolleyes 


Grüsse,
Nils. #h


----------



## NilsS (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

So, meine Dienstag Nachmittag bestellte RedArc 10400 ist heute angekommen *hüpf* |supergri . Alles hier schon erwähnte Zubehör und die zwei Spulen waren dabei. Kurbel angefasst, hmm, gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber mit dem Verhüterli drüber gehts gut. Ruhiger Lauf, allerdings mein ich ein Schleifen zu hören ... hmmmmmmmm ... ging aber zum Glück weg, vermutlich lags daran das die Rolle noch schweinekalt war *g*.

Im Gehäuse-Vegleich zu meiner Technium 2500 FA ist die 10400er n Tick grösser, klar. Die Spulen ja sowieso. 
Vom ruhigen Lauf aber finde ich den Unterschied kaum spürbar. Da sind beide, meiner Meinung nach, ausgezeichnet. Was ich schick finde ist der etwas robuster aussehende Schnurfangbügel der 10400. Der von der Shimano ist dagegen ja ein drähtchen *gg*. Es wird sich im Langzeittest zeigen, wie robust sich das ganze Konstrukt wirklich verhält, Kalex hatte hier ja so seine Auflösungserscheinungen schon kundgetan, die ich in Einzelheiten jetzt auch etwas nachvollziehen kann. Direkt ins Auge fallen mir die äusseren Plastikabdeckungen des Schnurfangrotors. Das sieht bei der Shimano sauberer aus. UND, etwas Kopfzerbrechen machen mir die innenliegenden "Schräubchen", die den Fangbügel festhalten. Auf der Seite mit dem Schnurfangröllchen ist eine wirklich nicht gerade grosse Schraube mit einer Unterlegscheibe eingesetzt. Hmmm ... das riecht nach Verlust ... Bei der Shimano sind 2 gleich grosse Schrauben, aussenliegend verbaut.

Naja, wir werdens erleben. Ich tu da jetzt mal ne gelbe TufflineXP aufspulen. Das gibt den gelungenen Kontrast zum roten Body der Rolle :q :q :q


----------



## Kalex (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> UND, etwas Kopfzerbrechen machen mir die innenliegenden "Schräubchen", die den Fangbügel festhalten. Auf der Seite mit dem Schnurfangröllchen ist eine wirklich nicht gerade grosse Schraube mit einer Unterlegscheibe eingesetzt. Hmmm ... das riecht nach Verlust ... Bei der Shimano sind 2 gleich grosse Schrauben, aussenliegend verbaut.
> 
> Naja, wir werdens erleben. Ich tu da jetzt mal ne gelbe TufflineXP aufspulen. Das gibt den gelungenen Kontrast zum roten Body der Rolle :q :q :q



Da sprichst Du mein Problem an. Die Seite ohne Schnurlaufröllchen hat sich verabschiedet! Fand das Schräubchen auch etwas sehr dezent. Bie mir ist nur noch eine mini Schraube mit einer U-Scheibe zu sehen. Weiß nicht ob da jetzt was fehlt.#c 

Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir viel Glück und Freude damit.
Ich gehe meine gleich Umtauschen bin gespannt wie mein Händler reagiert.


----------



## heinzrch (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Kurz zu den Kugellagern: ein INA Markenlager (ich arbeite zufällig bei INA, wenn auch in einem anderen Geschäftsbereich...) kostet im VK (für den Rollenhersteller) ca. 2-4€, diese Lager sind in vielen Markenrollen höherer Preisklassen drin, Ein fernöstliches Billiglager kostet 20 - 40 Cent.
Unser INA Lager ist ein auf tausendstel mm geschliffenes Präzisionsteil, mit einer zusätzlichen Korrosionsschutzbehandlung (Corotec).
Eine Rolle für 50€ mit 8-10 Billig-Kugellagern kann demnach nicht die Qualität einer besseren Markenrolle haben. 
Geiz ist zwar geil, aber Qualität hat immer ihren Preis.
Und ein Kugellager ist nicht immer ein Qualitätsmerkmal, manchmal ist weniger doch mehr....
Und eine Rolle, deren Getriebegehäuse mit Salzwasser geflutet wurde, gehört sofort (!) geöffnet, mit Süßwasser gespült und neu gefettet, sonst ist sie Schrott, unabhängig von Preis und Qualität der Rolle.


----------



## NilsS (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Bie mir ist nur noch eine mini Schraube mit einer U-Scheibe zu sehen. Weiß nicht ob da jetzt was fehlt.#c
> Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir viel Glück und Freude damit.
> Ich gehe meine gleich Umtauschen bin gespannt wie mein Händler reagiert.


 
Nein, scheint nix zu fehlen dann. Aber ich hätte gedacht diese Schraube würde zuerst das Weite Suchen. Nunja, die auf der anderen Seite kann man doch ganz einfach austauschen. Die sieht nach ner Standardschraube aus.

Ansonsten braucht man bei der Rolle eigentlich keinen Wasserablauf bohren |evil: , manche Spaltmasse sind schon exorbitant *ggg*, besonders da, wo der Materialmix aufeinander trifft. 

Ich tendiere grade doch eher dazu, sie zur reinen Süsswasserrolle zu "degradieren"  ...


----------



## Kalex (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@heinrch:
Das würde ja bedeuten, das ich nach so gut wie jedem Fischen die Rolle öffnen, säubern und fetten muss. Damit ist die Garantie sofort erloschen. So eine Rolle würde Ihren Sinn verfehlen.
Doch glaube ich Dir, dass das bei den meisten Rollen der Fall ist. Habe ich ja selbst erlebt. Wenn Du Dich mit Kugellagern auskennst, in welcher Rolle sind den keine Lager aus Taiwn oder China drin?


----------



## Kalex (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@ Nils
nicht schon vorher aufgeben. Gelaufen ist meine Rolle ja wie verrückt. Ein Mechanikproblem hat ja eigentlich nichts mit dem Salzwasser zu tun. Höchsten die beanspruchung. Und wenn eine Rolle der Preiskategorie das nicht kann, wäre es eine Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## NilsS (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> @heinrch:
> Wenn Du Dich mit Kugellagern auskennst, in welcher Rolle sind den keine Lager aus Taiwn oder China drin?


 
Wenn mans Pauschalisieren könnte, tät ich jetzt ja die Vermutung anstellen: Markenname ala Shimano etc., geringe Anzahl an Kugelllagern, so 3+Walzenlager und Preiskategorie um die 100+ € ...

Wer weiss..


----------



## NilsS (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nils
> nicht schon vorher aufgeben. Gelaufen ist meine Rolle ja wie verrückt. Ein Mechanikproblem hat ja eigentlich nichts mit dem Salzwasser zu tun. Höchsten die beanspruchung. Und wenn eine Rolle der Preiskategorie das nicht kann, wäre es eine Fehlkonstruktion.


 
Sicher nicht. War ein guter Preis und die Grösse ist sehr passend für meine auserkorene Mefo-Rute. #6  Da muss die Rolle jetzt durch, hehe.


----------



## Christian 78 (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Frage an Heinzrch ?

Ein Freund von mir hat einen Mitstudenten der ebenfalls in einer Firma arbeitet, welche diese Lager herstellt, sogar versiegelte .
Meine Frage ist jetzt ist es für mich als Laien möglich meine Rollen mit diesen Lagern zu versehen, und lohnt sich der Aufwand ? Würde die Teile für nen Appel und nen Ei bekommen. 

Mfg Christian


----------



## Kalex (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Na dann bereite schonmal 'ne Großbestellung vor:m


----------



## Kalex (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Konnte meine RedArc problemlos umtauschen. Auch die Rute war kein Problem. Mein Händler war sehr erstaunt über die Rolle. Natürlich hatte er keine mehr und musste sie bestellen. Aber egal. die bekommt 'ne 2. Chance.
Es geht doch nichts über den Händler seines Vertrauens. Auch wenn dieser mal nicht günstiger ist als das Internet.


----------



## heinzrch (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@Christian78:
wenn du ne Rolle zerlegen und (mit Hilfe der Explosionszeichnung) wieder zusammenbekommst, ist es auch kein Problem, die Lager zu wechseln.
Bei den Lagern wäre dann grundsätzlich zu überlegen, welche Qualität man nimmt. Es gibt offene, die man problemlos nachölen oder etwas Fett einmassieren kann, oder auch sog. wartungsfreie mit 2 Dichtscheiben. Bei denen mit Dichtscheiben sollte man versuchen, sog. 2RS Lager zu bekommen. Die sind dann wirklich dicht gekapselt und somit auch wartungsfrei (Lebensdauer-Fettfüllung) aber sehr teuer.
Wenn man eine Rolle aber demontieren/montieren kann, kann man auch die wesentlich billigeren offenen Lager verwenden, da diese im Fall der Fälle leicht ausgetauscht werden können.
Diese neuerdings in der Rollenwerbung propagierten korrosionsgeschützten Lager (CRBB u.ä.) sind im Lagerfachhandel als Zink-Eisenbeschichtete oder Corrotec beschichtete Lager zu erwerben.


----------



## slu (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hey,
hab mal kurz ne Frage. Wollte mir jetzt für meine Blue Arc 9400 neue Schnur kaufen (Powerline in 0,07 oder 0,11). Wie unterfütter ich die Spule am besten??? Einfach monofile drunter oder kann ich das auch mit Klebeband machen??? THX
Gruß
slu


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

nimm die 0,07er Powerline die is dick genug ...
Und ich würd ne billig Mono unterspulen . Wird gleichmäßiger als wenn du Klebeband da raufwickelst und außerdem kann das geflecht dann nichtmehr verrutschen ...


----------



## Böx (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Leute warum lasst ihr euch immer wieder auf Experimente ein? Ich fische seit Jahren nix anderes mehr als Daiwa Rollen aus dem oberen Preisegment (nicht dem obersten) und habe bisher selbst bei minimaler Pflege noch keinerlei Beanstandungen zu verbuchen.


----------



## haukep (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Die RedArc werde ich mir auch holen, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach unschlagbar!!


----------



## NilsS (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> nimm die 0,07er Powerline die is dick genug ...
> Und ich würd ne billig Mono unterspulen . Wird gleichmäßiger als wenn du Klebeband da raufwickelst und außerdem kann das geflecht dann nichtmehr verrutschen ...


 
Hmm, also bei ner Multi kann ich das Unterfüttern mit Mono ja noch nachvollziehen, aber wieso bei einer, im Vergleich, kleinen Stationärspule ? Hat das einen tieferen Sinn oder gehts nur darum, ein paar Meter geflochtene Schnur zu sparen ?

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß trotz strammen aufspulen von geflochtener auf eine Stationärspule (so 400er Klasse) immernoch gut Schnur überblieb (bei ner 135yards Spule).


----------



## NilsS (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Böx schrieb:
			
		

> Leute warum lasst ihr euch immer wieder auf Experimente ein? Ich fische seit Jahren nix anderes mehr als Daiwa Rollen aus dem oberen Preisegment (nicht dem obersten) und habe bisher selbst bei minimaler Pflege noch keinerlei Beanstandungen zu verbuchen.


 
Weil es herstellerübergreifend immermal wieder sehr gute Alternativen gibt, die sich aus der Masse positiv herausstellen. Wenn diese Rollen dann ursprünglich bei Firmen gefertigt werden, die einen durchaus guten Ruf besitzen, dann kann man schonmal fremd gehen. Ob sie dann von anderen Herstellerfirmen (zb. SPRO) vertrieben werden ist dann erstmal zweitrangig. In der Regel fährt man trotzdem ganz gut.
In der Vergangenheit habe ich die Feststellung gemacht, daß auch die teureren Rollen manchmal so ihre Macken haben bzw in kurzer Zeit bekommen und das wurde hier im Forum ja nicht nur einmal deutlich und in diversen Threads vertieft.


----------



## Dakota (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Wenn Ihr mal eine wirklich salwasserresistente und super laufende Rolle sucht, kann ich die Mitchell 298 GV Alu empfehlen. Damit fischen mein Kollege und ich schon seit Jahren problemlos auf der Ostsee! 
Gab bisher bei beiden Rollen keine Probleme und das bei 3-4 Einsätzen pro Monat und alljährlichem Angelurlaub in Dänemark!Dabei bin ich nicht so der Pflegetyp. Habe die Rolle noch nie von innen gesehen!


----------



## Kalex (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hallo Dakota,
das ist doch mal 'ne Aussage! Was kostet die Mitchell 298GV Alu?
Und wer in Bremen führt diese?

Gruß vom Weserufer
Karsten


----------



## Kalex (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hab' mal gegoogelt. Die wiegt 150g mehr als die RedArc. 
450g! das ist verdammt viel! Wahrscheinlich ist das der Kompromiss den man machen muss um was haltbares zu bekommen.


----------



## Böx (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es herstellerübergreifend immermal wieder sehr gute Alternativen gibt, die sich aus der Masse positiv herausstellen. Wenn diese Rollen dann ursprünglich bei Firmen gefertigt werden, die einen durchaus guten Ruf besitzen, dann kann man schonmal fremd gehen. Ob sie dann von anderen Herstellerfirmen (zb. SPRO) vertrieben werden ist dann erstmal zweitrangig. In der Regel fährt man trotzdem ganz gut.
> In der Vergangenheit habe ich die Feststellung gemacht, daß auch die teureren Rollen manchmal so ihre Macken haben bzw in kurzer Zeit bekommen und das wurde hier im Forum ja nicht nur einmal deutlich und in diversen Threads vertieft.


Welche Alternativen waren dass deiner Meinung nach in den vergangenen paar Jahren? Ich kenne nur eine

 Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt dass alle teureren Rollen gleich gut in der Quallität sind, siehe die neue Twinpower:c Aber warum Alternativen suchen wenn es bewährte zuverlässige Rollen gibt? Wie gesagt ich vertraue meinen Daiwas blind. Die haben einige Male Norwegen und zig mal Ostsee überstanden ohne auch nur das kleinste Zicken. Bei den neuen Shimano z.B. würde ich persönlich für keine mehr die Hand ins Feuer halten.

Aber irgendwo haste ja schon recht, vielleicht ist ja mal wirklich wieder was gutes dabei. Nur um Beta Tester zu sein ist mir da meine Kohle zu schade


----------



## Kalex (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Hi Böx,
jetzt verrate uns auch noch welche Daiwa das sind!


----------



## Böx (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also bei ner Multi kann ich das Unterfüttern mit Mono ja noch nachvollziehen, aber wieso bei einer, im Vergleich, kleinen Stationärspule ? Hat das einen tieferen Sinn oder gehts nur darum, ein paar Meter geflochtene Schnur zu sparen ?
> 
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß trotz strammen aufspulen von geflochtener auf eine Stationärspule (so 400er Klasse) immernoch gut Schnur überblieb (bei ner 135yards Spule).



Das hat sehr wohl einen tieferen Sinn. Es kann dir nämlich passieren, dass deine Geflochtene komplett auf der Spule rutscht wenn du nicht unterfütterst.
Das ist im Drill nich gerade angenehm#d


----------



## Böx (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Daiwa Emblem Z i.A

Gibts leider nimmer neu. Vielleicht noch als Restposten oder hin und wieder mal bei ebay für um die 80,- €


----------



## heinzrch (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@Böx: seh ich genauso, drum hab ich mir noch von den Capricorns jeweils eine "Ersatzrolle" gesichert#6 . Aber: auch bei Daiwa ziehen dunkle Wolken auf, wenn ich mir die 2006er Modelle ansehe, bekomm ich das kalte Grausen, daß der Qualitätszenith auch bei Daiwa bereits überschritten ist, zeigen schon die diesjährigen Team Anvantage (eigentlich das Flagschiff über den Capricorns, aber wohl leider nur im Kugellagerwahn aufgepeppt...) oder diese Emcast-Pilkrollen mit den dünnen Achsen...


----------



## Böx (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Ist echt traurig die Entwicklung. Was soll der scheiss?

Ich werde echt schauen, dass ich mir noch einen schönen Bestand an "alten" Daiwas zusammenkaufen kann. Ist es richtig da von der Legende her eigentlich die Capricorn das Nachfolge Modell der Zi.A7s sind?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also bei ner Multi kann ich das Unterfüttern mit Mono ja noch nachvollziehen, aber wieso bei einer, im Vergleich, kleinen Stationärspule ? Hat das einen tieferen Sinn oder gehts nur darum, ein paar Meter geflochtene Schnur zu sparen ?
> 
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß trotz strammen aufspulen von geflochtener auf eine Stationärspule (so 400er Klasse) immernoch gut Schnur überblieb (bei ner 135yards Spule).




Weil man wohl nie mehr als 150 m geflecht auf der Rolle haben muss .
Warum also Das doppelte aufspulen , wenns auch billige Mono tut ?
Denn reicht ne 300 m spule nämlich für 2 füllungen !


----------



## melis (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@ Böx also alte Daiwas mit neuen Shimanos vergleichen ist nicht ganz fair. Du solltest die alten Modelle mit den alten und die neuen mit den neuen vergleichen ist gerechter. Ich finde ein paar alte Modelle auch besser als die neuen und nicht nur von Shimano oder Daiwa auch von DAM. Nur das Designe ist heute besser und meist auch die Spulenkante, eventuell Schnurverlegung.
Einzig die Shimano Technium hat mich überzeugt beim P/L Verhältnis. Ist meiner Meinung nach noch besser als RedArc. So denken viele aber nicht alle.

Ich fische die Matchversion der RedArc. Laut Spro 150meter/18er. Habe von Gigafish die 11er Powerline drauf. Die 150meter Spule hate ca. 171meter drauf laut Schnurzähler. Und passten bei ganz enger Wicklung auch drauf.

Wie bekommst du den bei der normalen Spule nur 135Yards drauf, ohne das zu wenig drauf ist?
Und wieviel passt von welcher bei euch auf die Matchversion?


----------



## argon08 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

mich würde mal der genau unterschied zwischen redarc und bluearc interessieren nur die farbe die blue ist auch günstiger im vergleich 
desweiteren was habt ihr so hingelegt für die redarc


----------



## melis (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Für die Match RedArc heißt eine Matchspule und eine normale. 69,95€


----------



## argon08 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

beim händler hier kostet die 99€


----------



## Kalex (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Bei meinem 96,-. Ist aber zu teuer bekommst Du in Internet billiger!


----------



## NilsS (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Böx schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat sehr wohl einen tieferen Sinn. Es kann dir nämlich passieren, dass deine Geflochtene komplett auf der Spule rutscht wenn du nicht unterfütterst.
> Das ist im Drill nich gerade angenehm#d


 
OK. Bei der Spule der RedArc (und bei den anderen Arcs hatte ich das auch gesehen) kann man das Durchrutschen aber schon durch Nutzung der vorhandenen Schnuraufnahme im Spulenkörper begrenzen. Wenn der Gegendruck erstmal greift dürfte da auch nichts mehr durchrutschen ... oder die Rolle bekommt die volle Tragkraft der Schnur zu spüren   und reißt im schlimmsten Fall.

Wenn Du eine normale Spule nimmst und wie gewohnt die Schnur anknotest, hast du ja das Durchrutschen ohne ein paar Windungen drauf zu haben.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

hab für meine 104001 auch 70 bezahlt ...

übrigens @ melis :

Wie bitteschön bekommst du auf die Matchspule 171 m 11er Powerline ???
5 mm ÜBER den Rand bespult oder wie ?!?!

hab von der 0,07er Powerline 130 m raufquetschen können (bis hart unterm Rand) und denn musst ich ca 50 m wieder runterhaun weil man so nur Perücken geworfen hat ...
Sprich es passten ca. 80 m 0,07er Powerline drauf !
Wie schaffst du es also das doppelte an 0,11 er Schnur da raufzuspulen ?


----------



## Kalex (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

80m!? Bißchen wenig für Mefo's oder?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Jo ach nee ...
deshalb benutz ich joa die Matchspule auch nicht mehr ...
Hab die restlichen  Powerline jetzt auf der 2ten Spule , die is im Sommer gut für hecht .
Und denn hab ich mir noch ne weitere Spule bestellt (von ner 9400 ich hoffe die passt auch) und da kommt 12er Fireline drauf . Die is n gutes Stück dünner als die angeblich 0,07er Powerline ...

Auf die Matchspule werd ich ne 16er Mono raufhaun denn kann ich die Rolle im Sommer auch mal auf Barsch oder Forellen benutzen ...


----------



## melis (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Ganz einfach habe die 0,11er bestellt, und höchst persönlich mit einem von mir gebauten Spulengerät aufgespult. Gebe zu die letzten 20-30meter könnte man durch aus weglassen, allerdings passt das jetzt ideal nach dem die erste Wachsschicht runter ist durch die viele Angelei. Ich hatte noch nie eine Perücke beim Werfen wegen zuviel Schnur und auch über die Spulenkante tritt nichts hinaus. Sonst kann man alles wegschmeißen.
Ich hatte eine volle 150meter Spule verbraucht. Wie schon erwähnt waren es laut Ryobi Schnurzähler 171meter. Ich habe das auch für einen Kollegen gemacht und da waren es auch 163meter. 
Ich konnte das erst wegen der 171meter nicht glauben also habe ich die Schnur runter gezogen und neu aufgespult. Ergebnis 170,5meter. 
Das Aufspulgerät funktioniert in dem ich die Schnur von Hand über ein System mit Widerstand aufspule. So nutze ich die Optimale Schnurverlegung der Rolle aus.
Hier mal eine Rechnung die du selber durchführen kannst um zu sehen wie dick deine Schnur theoretisch ist und wieviel Schnur du in metern drauf kriegst.

Laut dem Karton meiner Shimano Technium 4000 FA passen:
260meter - 0,25er
180meter - 0,30er
130meter - 0,35er drauf.
Hier eine Rechnung die vielleicht nicht Optimal ist aber doch immer aufgeht. Wenn du den theoretischen Wert für die 0,30er kennst aber den theoretischen Wert für die 0,25er haben willst.
Durchmesser zum Quadrat mal Länge in Meter = Ergebnis und dieses durch den neuen Durchmesser zu Quadrat.

(0,30² * 180) / 0,25² = 259,2 also es passen ca. 260meter einer echten 0,25er drauf. 

Wie auf dem Karton. Es geht immer auf, probier es mit den Rollenangaben die du kennst durch, und du wirst sehen passt. 
Die Formel kann man auch umstellen und den theoretischen Durchmesser errechnen.

(0,3² * 180) / 260 = Wurzel aus 0,062307692 
und das ist = 0,2496 also 0,25er

*Immer bedenken die Angaben sind theoretisch und die Hersteller mogeln beim Durschmesser!*

Für dich würde dann gelten:

(0,18² * 150) / 80 = 0,2465 also 0,25er sein. Und das will ich einfach nicht glauben. Das gibt es nicht mal bei der Whiplash.

Ich denke du hast einfach nicht straff genug aufgespult, oder etwas anderes ist der Grund. Allerdings glaube ich dir das die Spule voll war und du immer noch etwas übrig hattest(bist ja kein dummkopf) wenn etwas übrig bleibt bleibt etwas übrig. Du musst mir aber glauben wenn ich sage: Die komplette Schnur ist aufgespult worden. *Es blieb nicht übrig!*
Ich trete gern jeden Beweis an. 

Ich hatte vorher die 0,15er Powerline versucht die passte allerdings nicht ganz drauf. Nur 118meter. Hier habe ich nicht nur auf dem Schnurzähler vertraut, sondern auch noch den Rest gezählt der übrig blieb 36meter.
Ich wollte etwas mehr und hab deswegen zur 0,11er gegriffen und die 0,15er auf eine andere gespult.

Laut meiner Rechnung die bisher passte wäre die 0,11er in Wirklichkeit eine 0,17er oder 0,18er. je nachdem wieviel du drauf machst und das sieht realistisch aus, oder?

Es kommt wirklich immer raus. Das ist mehrfach abgesichert und geht auf.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Komisch denn kann ich jetzt wohl dank der 0,07er Powerline spielend leicht über 150 m weit werfen ...
Denn bei einem normalen Wurf von mir ist die Rolle leer und zwar komplett ...

Hab übrigens auch bei Gigafish nachgefragt wie das Angehen kann .
Die Antwort war : Zitat "Auf eine Spule mit dem Fassungsvermögen 150 m 18er Schnur passen 130 m unserer 0,07er Powerline"
Denke mal DIE müssen das wissen . Das ist übrigens auch der grund warum ich mir diese Schnur nicht mehr kaufen werde ...

Also bist du dir sicher das du die Matchspule bespult hast ?
Auch bei der 10401 ist nähmlich von Werk aus die NORMALE Spule montiert ...

Oder die 0,11 Powerline ist dünner als die 0,07 er ...


----------



## heinzrch (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

@Böx: habe die Emblem Z i.A. ca. 5 Jahre lang gefischt, und fische jetzt die Capricorns auch schon ca. 2 Jahre (Größe 2500er häufig, die 3000er Emblem Z i.A. bzw. die 4000er Capricorn nur gelegentlich, ist eigentlich zu groß für meine Gewässer....).
Fazit: die Emblems sehen aus und laufen immer noch wie neu, ebenso die Capricorns. Konnte bisher keine großen Unterschiede zwischen Emblem Z i.A. und Capricorn feststellen, außer daß die Emblems leichter und kompakter sind.
Wobei mich die Capricorn vom Design her besonders anspricht, besonders der Rohrbügel mit dem nahtlosen Übergang oder auch die schöne Alukurbel haben es mir angetan. Die letzten Capricorns gehen gerade bei ebay über den Tisch (so für ca. 90 - 95€).


----------



## melis (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch denn kann ich jetzt wohl dank der 0,07er Powerline spielend leicht über 150 m weit werfen ...
> Denn bei einem normalen Wurf von mir ist die Rolle leer und zwar komplett ...


 
Ich habe doch nie bezweifelt das da nur 80meter drauf passen. Ein bischen ernsthafter solltest du die Sache schon nehmen. 

Ich kann mir mehrere Ursachen dafür vorstellen. Der Durchmesser steht auf dem Aufkleber auf der Spule. Dieser Aufkleber lässt sich ganz leicht lösen ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen und ohne großen Kraftaufwand. Es könnte sein das dieser abgefallen ist warum auch immer, und die dann mit der Pie mal Daumen Methode einen anderen Aufkleber genommen habe. z.B. 0,15er und dann mit einer nicht so strammen Wicklung 80meter rauskommen. Es sind in dieser Welt schon ganz andere Sachen passiert, warum also nicht auch das? 

Ob DIE das wissen müssten, keine Ahnung. Schließlich besch**ßen DIE auch beim Durchmesser und es gibt andere wie WAKU die das im Griff haben. Stellt Gigafish die wirklich selber her? Alles andere ist doch auch nicht von denen Produziert.

Ja es ist die Matchspule. Ich wollte genau diese haben um mir das Unterfüllen zu sparen. Sie ist deutlich flacher als die andere und sieht auch nicht so aus. z.B. Löcher. es steht auch Match drauf und die Kapazität ist auch draufgeschrieben.

Du hast von der 0,12 Fireline gesprochen, die kenne ich auch und die nehmen sich beim Durchmesser nicht viel. Da die Powerline anthrazit ist und das Dunkle dicker aussieht. Ist aber nur ein minnimaler Unterschied.

*Ich sags nochmal *bei meinem System wird die Schnur sehr Straff aufgespult. Noch straffer als beim Händler. Da kann ich bestimmt einen Tick mehr draufspule als andere. Aber solche Unterschiede sind nicht normal. Dann kommen durch aus die 130meter raus nur in 0,11er.

Ich vertraue auf die Rechnung die ich anstelle, und da ist deine einfach eine 0,2465. Dann passt das mit der Kapazität. Und ich kann nicht glauben das die so den Durchmesser runter schummeln. Wenn ich den Durchmesser der 11er vergleiche mit einer WAKU geflochtenen oder einer genauen Mono (Quantum quattron), dann ist die 11er nie im Leben eine echt 0,20er, sondern dünner.

Oder die 0,11 Powerline ist dünner als die 0,07 er ...

Das habe ich hier im Board schon mal gelesen glaube ich.

Ich habe insgesamt 3 mal beim spulen die Länge mit dem Ryobi Tiefenmesser gemessen. Zweimal rauf, einmal runter (um zu sehen ob es wirklich 171meter sind).
Dazu kommt noch das Aufspulen für den Kollegen. (163meter Restlos aufgespult).
Ich hatte vorher die 0,15er und auch da habe ich mit Ryobi 118meter bis die Spule voll war gemessen. Und auch noch den Rest gemessen der übrig blieb.
Und meine Rechnungen für Durchmesser und Kapazität. Da passt einbfach alles zusammen. Ich kann garnicht oft genug betonen das das mit den Theoretischen Durchmesser immer stimmt. (siehe Beispiel)
Rechne ruhig mit den Werten die du kennst. Kommt richtig raus.
Bei 80meter muss es eine echte 0,25er sein. Und meine ist niemals so dick oder gar dicker. Dann dürften nicht mal 50meter draufpassen. Aber alles ist weg!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Tja das kann ich mir nicht erklären , vielleicht hast du Recht und ich habe wirklich die Falsche Schnur bekommen ...
Glaub ich aber nicht da der Typ geschrieben hat das von der 0,07er Schnur 130 m raufpassen , was ja auch etwa hinkam ... Nur das ich damit halt ständig Perücken geworfen hab und deshalb nochma 50 m wieder runter mussten ...

Hab die beiden Schnüre auch mal verglichen und die 0,12 er Fireline ist jedenfalls deutlich dünner ... 

Aber schau mal hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65243&highlight=penn

Da sind noch mehrere andere der meinung das die 0,07er mindestens einer 18er Mono entspricht ...

Im Übrigen vergleiche mal die Tragkraftangabe von der Powerline mit der anderer Hersteller ...
ne 0,07er Powerline soll 8,8 kg tragen ne 15er Fireline 7,9 kg ...
Und ne Tuf line XP , die ja als sehr gute Schnur bekannt ist hat bei 0,20 mm ne Tragkraft von 9,1 kg .
Daran siehst doch schonmal das die 0,07er dicker sein muss wie die Fireline ...
und da Berkley und co. auch noch ein wenig schummelt kommt n Durchmesser von 0,18 locker hin !!!
Und das wiederrum würde erklären warum nur 130 m raufgehen ...


----------



## melis (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Also 3*Spulen + 1*für Kollege + 1*(0,15er mit*Rest der 0,15er) = Das sind 5 und nie war ein Fehler dabei.

Ein Durchrutschen der Schnur ist noch nie vorgekommen und eine Perücke hatte ich auch noch nie. Die Schnur bleibt bomben fest auf der Spule und die Würfe sind TOP. Man kann den Nagel nicht in die aufgespulte Schnur drücken. Und die Schnur wird immer so straff beim Angeln wenn ich sie einkurble auf die Spule gewickelt. Daher auch keine Perücken.


----------



## melis (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Über Durchmesser und Tragkraft, das weiß ich kann man sich nur Streiten. Aber es geht hier mehr um die Kapazität. Nicht um die Tragkraft beim Durchmesser.
Was soll ich sagen ich habs halt so hinbekommen und das mehrfach. 
Ausgerechnet ist die 0,11er die ich habe 0,18er und das kommt im Vergleich zu den anderen mit EFTTA Siegel hin.

Will auch mal die Tuf Line ausprobieren, kann mich melden wieviel ich drauf bekommen habe. 

Hab die beiden Schnüre auch mal verglichen und die 0,12 er Fireline ist jedenfalls deutlich dünner ... 

Das spricht doch für die Theorie vom abgefallenem Aufkleber. Wenn da jemand durchs Lager schritt(vielleicht eine Frau, oder Laie), der das zu verantworten hat. Und seinen Fehler niemanden erzählt hat oder wollte, sondern alles verheimlicht hat oder glaubt alles ist wieder in Ordnung. Dann kann das hier rauskommen.

Meine Fireline ist praktisch gleich wie die 0,11er Powerline.


----------



## Hamsterson (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die beiden Schnüre auch mal verglichen und die 0,12 er Fireline ist jedenfalls deutlich dünner ...
> 
> Das spricht doch für die Theorie vom abgefallenem Aufkleber. Wenn da jemand durchs Lager schritt(vielleicht eine Frau, oder Laie), der das zu verantworten hat. Und seinen Fehler niemanden erzählt hat oder wollte, sondern alles verheimlicht hat oder glaubt alles ist wieder in Ordnung. Dann kann das hier rauskommen.
> 
> Meine Fireline ist praktisch gleich wie die 0,11er Powerline.




Nee das heisst nur, dass die Firma Berkley ihre Kunden gern beschei@t. Mir wurde auch mal die neue Schnur von Berkley, Wihplash oder so heißt dieses Mißgeburt. Die Schnurstärke wurde mit 0,06 angegeben. Zu den Zeiten hatte ich gar keine Erfahrung mit den Geflochtenen, habe also dem Händler blind vertraut (diesen Schwein gibt es inzwischen als Händler nicht mehr) . Die Sau hat mir die Spule bis an den Rand gespult, so dass ich am ersten Angeltag nur Perücken hatte, bis ich zig Meter runtergespult habe. Die angegebene Strärke 0,06 ist jeher ein Witz, vielleicht wird die Schnur so dünn, wenn man die erst mit einem Hammer platt macht und dann an der dünnster Stelle misst. Also dann  :v ich mal


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Blue/Red Arc   3000er/400er*

Also berkley ist auf jeden Fall genauer was die Durchmesserangaben angeht als gigafisch ...
Hab noch ne Andere Spuler mit (angeblich) 16er Proflex von Gigafisch ...Die ist etwa so dick wie ne 16er Fireline wenn ich sie doppelt oder dreifach nehme ...


----------

